# Conectar una salida de audio a dos amplificadores



## TEO_RAZA (May 16, 2007)

hola amigos del foro saben nesesito que me ayuden con esto

queria saber si se puede conectar a la salida de audio pre amplificada de la radio del automovil 

2 amplificador asi como sale en la imagen 

y si se pudiera me disminuiriua la potencia ? 


desde ya les doy las gracias y saludos........................


----------



## gaston sj (May 16, 2007)

asi estaria bien pero seria estereo y como bendria original seria cuadrafonica y comolas impedancias de entrada de los amplificadores son altas es muy posible que no bayan a afectar en nada ¿ y por que no le echas una miradita alas rca que desis que estan malas ? son faciles de repoarar con 5 pesos las arreglas saludos


----------



## TEO_RAZA (May 17, 2007)

hola amigo gaston sj como estas muchas gracias por tu respuesta 

sabes lo que pasa es que no quiero ocupar esas salidas ya que son para subwofer y lo unico que hace es tomar la nota onda  y lo que yo quiero es ponerle 4 wofer pero rango extendido

desde ya te doy las gracias y saludos.........


----------



## jagrmax (Dic 31, 2008)

vi un tema relacionado en esta pagina y no lo he podido encontrar, pero el asunto es que se utilizavan unos amplificador operacinales conecados como segidores, asi de una señal podias derivar a varios amplificadorfivadoressegun la cantidad de seguidores  que uses


----------



## fedoalcon (Dic 31, 2008)

Fijate en este post que me parece que es lo que estas buscando

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctar-varios-amplificadores-misma-senal-17568/


----------

